# Getting To Marriott Phuket Without Mortgaging The Dogs?



## Hoc (Dec 4, 2007)

Just looking for suggestions for travel to Phuket from the West Coast (or, at this point, even the East Coast) for a reasonable price.  We need to fly business or first class, because the trip is going to be only about 10 days, and I can't surrender four of them to jet lag and back troubles.  There are no available mileage tickets that I have found.  Using AA, I can use miles to fly from LAX to Tokyo, or from LAX through Chicago to Shanghai.  But once we get there, it is another 5+ hours flying to Bangkok, with another connection to Phuket.  And the AA flights to Japan and China all connect through Dallas or Chicago, so it is a 20+ hour flight (with connections) to Japan or China, then another 6-7 hours to Phuket.

My girlfriend (who works in a school) has limited available time, and can only take an extra day or so beyond the Spring Break week.

The cheapest I can find purchased business class tickets (on Korean Air) is $3,500 each.  The cheapest first class is about $7,500, but real first class is closer to $10k each.

I'm usually pretty good at finding airfare deals, but this time, I'm at a loss because of all of the timing restrictions.  For those of you who fly to Phuket every year or two, how do you do it, and what do you find to be the most cost-effective way to fly in premium class there?


----------



## sml2181 (Dec 4, 2007)

American Express Platinum - 2 tickets for 1? (You pay full fare for 1 but sometimes it is a good deal)

For 10 days - I would not want the extra 5 or so hours extra flight, but in case there is no other way, I would check www.airasia.com for inter Asia flights.

Good luck.


----------



## jimbosee (Dec 4, 2007)

*Getting to Phuket!!*

Hi Hoc,
            jimbosee,Melbourne Australia.From LAX,you can fly direct by Thai Airways to Bangkok and return.
  You can fly Malaysia Airlines,with a stop in Taipei(TAIWAN) TO Kuala Lumpur,same going home.

You can fly from Bangkok and Kuala Lumpur to Phuket,by Air Asia,the leading LCC in Asia.Air Asia is a one class carrier,you dont have a seat number,it is similar to the Hawaiin Airlines,just get on and get your seat.The trip is only about 45 mins.We have used Air Asia often and they are great.
As to your class of flight ,if you go via a direct flight,Thai ,you can go PREMIUM UNRESTRICTED ECONOMY FOR 3,316.00USD,for both of you return,L/A----Bangkok---L/A, and the short flight to Phuket from either K/L or Bangkok,will cost you about 235USD return for both of you.THAI and Air Asia are both E/tickets and Malaysia,you can book online but you have to pick up tickets at K/L Airport. Hope this helps,we have stayed at Marriott's Phuket and it was terrific.Any questions,please ask.Regards Jim Seedsman 

jimbosee@hotmail.com


----------



## Hoc (Dec 4, 2007)

jimbosee said:


> As to your class of flight ,if you go via a direct flight,Thai ,you can go PREMIUM UNRESTRICTED ECONOMY FOR 3,316.00USD,for both of you return,L/A----Bangkok---L/A, and the short flight to Phuket from either K/L or Bangkok,will cost you about 235USD return for both of you.



The reason we were looking to fly business or first class is that there are flat beds, so we can sleep.  Does Thai Airways have flat beds in premium unrestricted economy?

I know that we can fly economy to Bangkok from here for about a thousand dollars each on Cathay, but it sounds like the class on Thai is something more than a simple economy seat?


----------



## radmoo (Dec 4, 2007)

*check it out*

Not sure if you'll find anything better but please check out www.vayama.com
This is new website which offers some amazing options.


----------



## jimbosee (Dec 4, 2007)

*Getting to Phuket!!!*

Hi Hoc,
                      I have never used the service,living in Melbourne Australia,most of Asia is only 6===9 hours away.I am sure if you check with Thai,they  will tell you the seat configuration,and type.Have fun.Regards Jim Seedsman 

jimbosee@hotmail.com


----------



## short (Dec 4, 2007)

*Suggestion.*

We are flying LAX to HKG at the beginning of March. World business class on NWA.  Ticket is $2847 plus 30,000 miles.  NWA will also get you to Bangkok for the same deal depending on your dates.  You can buy 30000 mile I think for about $840.  Total cost $3780.

Buy a seperate ticket from BKK to HKT on an Asian carrier.  Probobly Thai airlines as they seem to service that country.  Pricing seems to be about $300.

Total cost about $4080.

WBC seats are not lay flat but we found them to be very comfortable on our trip from LAX to AMS on KLM.  I especially liked the massage feature.

If you have a business with a federal ID number you could sign up for Bizperks(a small business reward program) and leverage the purchase into approximatedly 2 roundtrip domestic upgrades to first class on NWA per ticket.

Short


----------



## short (Dec 4, 2007)

*Suggestion 2.*

I you value time more than money I suggest flying Thai Airlines.  Looks like they have a nonstop LAX to BKK then a layover to HKT.  Looks like $5250 for business class but less travel time.  I don't know anything about their service or seats.  It does not look like they have first class but total travel time would be shorter.

Short


----------



## Hoc (Dec 5, 2007)

short said:


> WBC seats are not lay flat but we found them to be very comfortable on our trip from LAX to AMS on KLM.  I especially liked the massage feature.



Thanks for the info, but I definitely need a flat bed.  Can't seem to sleep in anything else.


----------



## short (Dec 5, 2007)

Hoc said:


> Thanks for the info, but I definitely need a flat bed.  Can't seem to sleep in anything else.



I think you definately need to mortgage the dogs than.

Short


----------



## sml2181 (Dec 5, 2007)

Would it help you if both of you bought 50K Marriott reward points now and then another 50K In January? You can buy these for 625$ - 50K per account per calender year. And then use the travel package? You still would not have enough points for 2 business or first class tickets but I think it may help to get at least one. Any Amex Membership rewards or SPG points that would help? (I don't know how many points you would need from the West Coast-I fly from Europe)

The 3500$ Korean Air is not too bad, is it? 

Reviews Thai: (Used them once - did not have the flat beds then but were still very much ok)
http://www.flatseats.com/Reviews/tg-f.htm


----------



## JoeMid (Dec 5, 2007)

Hoc said:


> *Getting To Marriott Phuket Without Mortgaging The Dogs?*


Please tell me where I can mortgage my dog for the kind of money you're talking about..


----------



## short (Dec 5, 2007)

Hoc said:


> Thanks for the info, but I definitely need a flat bed.  Can't seem to sleep in anything else.



I agree lay flat would be ideal but if you are going to spend an extra 12 to 15 hours traveling I don't think its worth it.

I would get to Bankkok as quickly as possible and have a layover for a few hours.  Get a hotel room and really get some better sleep.

Short


----------



## myip (Dec 5, 2007)

Did you try using AA miles for JAL or Cathy Pacific Airline.  We use AA miles from Toronto to SFX using AA and use JAL to Japan.


----------



## Hoc (Dec 5, 2007)

sml2181 said:


> Would it help you if both of you bought 50K Marriott reward points now and then another 50K In January? You can buy these for 625$ - 50K per account per calender year. And then use the travel package?



No, because there are no available flights using miles, so cashing in a travel package would be a waste (I currently have about 500,000 Marriott Rewards Points that I have not used yet).


----------



## Hoc (Dec 5, 2007)

myip said:


> Did you try using AA miles for JAL or Cathy Pacific Airline.



Yes.  Even tried AA to Narita or Shanghai (both of which were available) and then taking a coach flight from there.  There are just no JAL or Cathay miles flights available.


----------



## Hoc (Dec 5, 2007)

JoeMid said:


> Please tell me where I can mortgage my dog for the kind of money you're talking about..



You need a very talented dog.


----------



## Hoc (Dec 5, 2007)

short said:


> I agree lay flat would be ideal but if you are going to spend an extra 12 to 15 hours traveling I don't think its worth it.



But my experience has been, without being able to sleep on those flights, on a 10-day vacation, 2-3 days is spent recuperating from the trip over, so it drops down to a 7-day vacation.  Then, when I get back, it takes another 2-3 days getting over the flight back.  So, a total of 13 days away from work for a 7-day trip.

For me, I'm willing to spend an extra thousand dollars or two for the extra 4-6 days.  But not an extra five thousand.  So, I'm hoping for other options.

I'm considering paying for coach tickets via Cathay (about $900 each), getting Asia Miles and hoping for an upgrade.


----------



## ownsmany (Dec 5, 2007)

*wow*

wow - didn't realize the flights were so long and expensive.

Wonder how long a flight it is from the east coast.


----------



## Abaco-Bob (Dec 9, 2007)

In March we flew from Richmond VA to Chiang Mai and it took about 35 hours. The best we have been able to do is 24 from CM to Nashville.  That was hitting connection just right and tight timing.  When you are half a world away it just takes time.

Abaco-Bob
Currently livingon
"The Far Side"


----------



## LAX Mom (Dec 10, 2007)

Hoc-

I was able to get mileage seats (coach) to Phuket on United for my son's honeymoon in June. They will travel SLC-LAX-SIN-BKK-HKK and HKK-ICN-SFO-SLC. 

I know you have lots more experience booking mileage tickets than I have and I'm sure you've checked all the options. 

However, I found it took several calls to United to find something that would work. When I checked online, it appeared that nothing was available. Then I called and was told several times that nothing was available, then was told different routes several times.

Anyway, I found that I had to be very persistent to get the seats I wanted. Only one agent offered the Singapore flight and once I had the miles deposited into my United account I had to call back and request it. It doesn't show up on the United site online. Perhaps if you call and ask about Singapore flight #27 LAX-SIN-BKK they might be able to find you some seats.


Good Luck! I know if anyone can get those mileage award seats, you can!!


----------



## short (Dec 10, 2007)

*Stingy on BC and FC seats.*

While doing research on my March Hong Kong flight, it became painfully obvious that the popular major airlines on the Pacific routes, United, Cathay, were becoming very stingy with mileage upgrades and BC FF seats.

I found coach seats available but no BC or FC FF seats.

My first plan was to try United with a mileage upgrade but reports on Flyer Talk indicated that you would have to buy a upgradeable coach ticket(about $2000) and go on a wait list.  Upgrades would start clearing about 7 days before flight time.  With no status on United we might be at the bottom of the pile.  I could stand to fly coach if I had to but my husband would not be happy wedged into a coach seat with the seat in front of him in his chest for 15plus hours.

I maintain loyalty to 4 different airlines so I decided to look elsewhere.

My strategy for flying to Australia is the following.

Keep looking for BC FF until 30 days out.  If none surface, buy coach tickets on AA codeshare for Qantas flight.  We would be going in May which is not high season so I feel more confident about waiting longer before purchase.

Keep looking until day of departure for BC FF seats.  If I find some, take them and cancel coach purchased seats.  Airlines seem to be releasing tickets closer to departure.  Use latter on a AA flight that is easier to get discounted domestic FC or international BC tickets.

Short


----------



## PeelBoy (Dec 10, 2007)

If you have to pay, why don't you try Cathay?  Cathay flies to Hong Kong and connects with Dragon direct to Phuket.  Timewise, I bet it is the shortest.  Cost wise, don't know.


----------



## short (Dec 10, 2007)

Hoc said:


> I'm considering paying for coach tickets via Cathay (about $900 each), getting Asia Miles and hoping for an upgrade.



I think you can get AA miles for Cathay also.  Without already having Asia miles you may have to hope for an upgrade offer at the gate.  The numbers I remember from FlyerTalk were somewhere around $600 each way LAX to HKG if they are offered at all.

Short


----------



## Hoc (Dec 11, 2007)

short said:


> I think you can get AA miles for Cathay also.  Without already having Asia miles you may have to hope for an upgrade offer at the gate.  The numbers I remember from FlyerTalk were somewhere around $600 each way LAX to HKG if they are offered at all.



You can't upgrade a Cathay flight using AA miles, and there are no business class or higher Cathay flights available that can be booked using AA miles during that time.  Cathay has gotten quite stingy with making miles flights available via AA miles.

But I am in the process of accumulating enough Asiamiles to do the trick, and there are still upgrades available at my times using Asiamiles.  I just bought a bunch of Amex gift cards with my Starwood American Express, enough to top up my Starwood account, which will give me 150,000 Asiamiles after transfer with the Starwood bonus.  That way, I will have the 140,000 miles necessary to upgrade us both, and the only extra spending I did was to get Amex gift cards that I can use later on things I would have bought, anyway (the cards don't expire, and can be used just like any other Amex gift card).

So, it looks like I will be paying $900 a ticket per person.  In all, more than I am used to, but not a bad deal.


----------



## Hoc (Dec 11, 2007)

PeelBoy said:


> If you have to pay, why don't you try Cathay?  Cathay flies to Hong Kong and connects with Dragon direct to Phuket.  Timewise, I bet it is the shortest.  Cost wise, don't know.



Paying for Cathay business or first is out of the question.  Business would cost $12,000+ for the two of us for the trip, and first would cost $24,000+ for the two of us.


----------

